

Car or computer? How transport is becoming more connected - earnubs
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/business-11832473

======
earnubs
I've been looking into doing something like this, building a dongle that plugs
into your car and logs data, reporting it back to a db when it gets within
range of a wifi (probably the owners home wifi), and then a nice web service
visualising and utilising this data, so it's interesting to see the
manufacturers are already into the idea themselves.

